# Hovering Hoverfly - my Second IIFs



## bunadski (Oct 5, 2012)

Hoverfly! by bunadski, on Flickr




Hoverfly by bunadski, on Flickr


----------



## bunadski (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank Judobreaker!


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome shots!


----------



## bunadski (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Oct 21, 2012)

Both shots are great!!


----------



## bunadski (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanasis_gs said:


> Both shots are great!!



Thank you!


----------

